# to want nothing whatsoever to do with something



## seitt

Greetings,

My sentence for translation:
We want nothing whatsoever to do with right-wing politics.

This is spoken from a traditional Welsh point of view: indeed, we have always been left of centre in our politics – perhaps this goes with our being evangelical (İncilci) Christians rather than religious (dinci) Christians, in other words giving importance to a relationship with the Living God rather than trying to reach God by a set of rules (however, a real relationship with God will then inspire us truly to love and respect others).

I mention this so that you can see that this is something really tied up with our national identity and therefore needs to be expressed forcefully and forthrightly.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## spiraxo

Hi seitt,

Sağ kanattan politikacılarla aramızda herhangi bir şekilde ilişki veya bağlantı olmasını kesinlikle/katiyen istemiyoruz/istemeyiz.


Another try:

Sağ kanattan politikacılarla aramızda herhangi bir bağ(lantı) olmasını kesinlikle/katiyen  istemiyoruz/istemeyiz.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Another try:

_"Sağcılarla uzaktan yakından bir ilgimiz/bağlantımız olsun istemiyoruz."_


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, good food for thought here.


----------



## spiraxo

Hi seitt,

Sorry, I did not notice that It was *politics*, not _politicians_. 

I think snoopymanatee found a better translation. I personally prefer _ilgimiz.__ However, *sağcı* could mean any person rightist.

_snoopymanatee, with your permission,
_(Katiyen) Sağ görüşle  uzaktan yakından bir ilgimiz olsun istemiyoruz._


----------



## Guner

Here is my two bobs worth:

to want nothing whatsoever to do with something
Birşeyle hiçbir ilgisi ve ilişkisi olmamak yada olsun istememek.

We want nothing whatsoever to do with right-wing politics.
Bizim sağcı politikalarla hiçbir ilgimiz ve ilişkimiz olamaz.
Bizim sağcı politikalarla ne ilişkimiz ne de ilgimiz olamaz.


Cheers,


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most impressive!


----------

